
Arguing Machines: Human Supervision of Black Box AI Systems - ryzvonusef
https://hcai.mit.edu/arguing-machines/
======
ryzvonusef
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBvcKtLKNAw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBvcKtLKNAw)

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1710.04459.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1710.04459.pdf)

